# Army Painting Challenge - August 2014



## Tawa

Here is the August thread for the Army Painting Challenge 2014-2015.
As mentioned elsewhere, I will be leaving the July thread open until Sunday 3rd August.


----------



## Nordicus

All right, time for a bit of a challenge; I will be painting 10 Noise Marines: 7 with Sonic Blasters, 2 with Blastmasters and 1 champion.

My aim is to have them ready by Monday evening!


----------



## Mossy Toes

I'll paint me up a Soul Grinder, I think.


----------



## Iraqiel

25 Guardsmen to break down into a company command squad and a pair of guard veteran squads, along with a master of ordinance and a second astropath (ALL THE PSYKERS!!!!!) - Also, I'd primed my aquilla strong point last month but won't get around to painting it until this month, so I shall enter that as well. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Im tossing in my Centurions for this month. Even thought i fucking hate those models.


----------



## Nordicus

Gotta love vacations; Challenge of completing this in 3 days is complete!



















For more details I have also posted my thoughts in my plog.


----------



## SwedeMarine

FFS Nordicus! I really hate you sometimes  takes me way to long to get mine painted lol


----------



## Tawa

Fucking hell, Nord..... :shok: The challenge is for a year you know :laugh:


----------



## Howzaa

Don't even have a freaking before pic up yet and full squads done.......


----------



## Nordicus

SwedeMarine said:


> FFS Nordicus!





Tawa said:


> Fucking hell, Nord.....





Howzaa said:


> Don't even have a freaking before pic up yet and full squads done.......


I regret nothing! NOTHING I TELL YOU! :blackeye:


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> I regret nothing! NOTHING I TELL YOU! :blackeye:


You will. Oh, you will..... :laugh:


----------



## Tawa

Right, this month I will be doing the following:

Wani Terror Ship (1).
Support Air Wings (5).


The Terror Ship is this months actual entry, but I intend to do the fighters as well just to get them out of the way


----------



## humakt

OK well I have been rubbish this challenge. I have failed to finish my entry 2 months in a row! SO to address this I will complete my converted dark eldar plague bearers. I feel I will have to pull all the stops out when we have a double entry month to catch up a bit.


----------



## SwedeMarine

humakt said:


> OK well I have been rubbish this challenge. I have failed to finish my entry 2 months in a row! SO to address this I will complete my converted dark eldar plague bearers. I feel I will have to pull all the stops out when we have a double entry month to catch up a bit.


You don't really have a choice now do you mate?


----------



## humakt

SwedeMarine said:


> You don't really have a choice now do you mate?


You would think that after running the challenge for the last few years I'd be on the ball, but alas life has been far too hectic as of late


----------



## Iraqiel

Before:



Tonight: 


Hurray! On to more stuff! And maybe basing soon!


----------



## Mossy Toes

That's a lot of plasma, Iraqiel! I can just imagine letting 20 plasma shots fly against some poor fool who comes too close... (though I assume they would be a CCS and 2 Vet squads, not a PCS and 2 Infantry Squads, judging by how many special weapons you're bringing... eh, close enough, and BS4, besides)


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> That's a lot of plasma, Iraqiel! I can just imagine letting 20 plasma shots fly against some poor fool who comes too close... (though I assume they would be a CCS and 2 Vet squads, not a PCS and 2 Infantry Squads, judging by how many special weapons you're bringing... eh, close enough, and BS4, besides)


It sure is - I was worried at first that bringing 12 plasmaguns (two in my scion command) to the table for 1000 - 2500 point games was going to be too unfair, but after two games my typical rolling sees me lose 50% of them to 'gets hot', throughout the game. This means they normally whittle down a squad of marines or bikers or whatever and then eat bolts and chainsword. This list has (currently) 6 flyers (planning for 9), which means boots on the ground are few and, being guard, not too difficult to displace and destroy. 

Well, I've done my next entry this month and got photos for another - tearing through the backlog, thanks kindly to doing uni long distance.

Strongpoint:




And next up, Vengeance Batteries.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Iraqiel said:


> It sure is - I was worried at first that bringing 12 plasmaguns (two in my scion command) to the table for 1000 - 2500 point games was going to be too unfair, but after two games my typical rolling sees me lose 50% of them to 'gets hot', throughout the game. This means they normally whittle down a squad of marines or bikers or whatever and then eat bolts and chainsword. This list has (currently) 6 flyers (planning for 9), which means boots on the ground are few and, being guard, not too difficult to displace and destroy.


I'd probably bring Kurov's Aquila for Preferred Enemy rerolls to those 1s and/or Primaris Psykers casting Prescience to save a lot of plasma deaths and make the shots more effective.


----------



## Iraqiel

Mossy Toes said:


> Primaris Psykers casting Prescience


Ah! Thanks for the reminder - the white metal model in my 'to do' picture above is a primaris psyker.


----------



## Tawa

Tawa said:


> Right, this month I will be doing the following:
> 
> Wani Terror Ship (1).
> Support Air Wings (5).
> 
> 
> The Terror Ship is this months actual entry, but I intend to do the fighters as well just to get them out of the way


Finally got some time to actually undercoat them. Not picked up a brush yet though...... :blush:


----------



## Nordicus

Tawa said:


> Not picked up a brush yet though......


Get ta wohrk!


----------



## Iraqiel

Boom!

Now, primaris psyker and master of the fleet, blurrily visible in my last 'before' photo. After that, to the backlog pile again!


----------



## Howzaa

Well these will be my entry for this month


----------



## Tawa

Nordicus said:


> Get ta wohrk!


Yith Mathter! :crazy:


----------



## Iraqiel

DIVINATION!


----------



## Tawa

Whoo hoo! Three months out of three complete! :shok:



Finished the Terror Ship and the Fighter Squadrons.
Just waiting for my phone to charge up so I can take some pics :good:

Edit: Here they are 

Seriously unhappy with the daemon head, but it'll do for now


----------



## Iraqiel

@Tawa, mate that ship looks pretty damn good. If it's anything like the BFG ship's size, it is actually hard to get the right colour balance. 

No masks are normally done with whites and blacks, perhaps you'd prefer that look?

For reference: http://www.kmop.gr/en/museum/masks_images/2.jpg


----------



## Tawa

Cheers! :good:

I'd thought about white, but it would be far too bright against the dark green hull. I'm also wondering about doing the tongue in red, so it ties with the bow plates on the other ships.....


----------



## SwedeMarine

Fuck me i havent even picked up a paint brush on My entries et. Thjeyre still sitting on my desk. Basecoated.


----------



## Tawa

*cracks whip!*

AVANTI!!!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Got yellow and metals done. Finally. For the most part. Just the rest of these to go. There really need to be painted as separate pieces.


----------



## Howzaa

Well here's my version need so liquid green stuff I think to fill in a couple of gaps but that can wait till I pick some up


----------



## Iraqiel

Mwhahahahaha progress!

I won't put up the heavy weapons teams that I've been working on... I just grabbed the bits box and started putting them together with the vague hope of achieving the HWT Apocalypse formation. Well, between this month and next month, I hope to get a Lascannon/Autocannon one and a Heavy Bolter/Mortar formation out. Eventually, I will have so many guard models that noone will ever play against me in apocalypse because the points needed to do so are impossible to achieve. Then, as Macharius, I shall weep that there are no more worlds left to conquer in my lifetime.

In the mean time... Characters!
Before:

(Officer of the fleet is in a previously published 'before' picture)

After:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Still hoping to get started on/to finish my Soul Grinder this month, but not seeing the time going to be available. Wouldn't be surprised if I ended up not getting it in on time; ah well, I'll have my chance to catch up later.


----------



## SwedeMarine

Mossy Toes said:


> Still hoping to get started on/to finish my Soul Grinder this month, but not seeing the time going to be available. Wouldn't be surprised if I ended up not getting it in on time; ah well, I'll have my chance to catch up later.


if you like the model you can do it! if not you might be screwed. Honestly mate. I hate these effing centurions and it looks like im going to get them done on time. Give it a good old college try anyways


----------



## humakt

I managed to finish a squad of corrupted Dark Eldar. Just need to complete building next months entry!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Looks like another month of not getting stuff finished for me, but I might actually crank out a character model before months end...god RL sucks sometimes


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Went looking for my proof photo that I know I took, but I must not have posted it up. Oh well. Here are the last of my metal USMC minis. Thank fuck from here on in it's all plastic except for a few weapons crews. I will be adding to the basing, just waiting on a few bits from ebay.


----------



## Tawa

Great work so far guys, keep it coming! :good:


----------



## SwedeMarine

I think i might make it again this month!!!


----------



## Relise

I have left it late this month but my wife is away so I have all weekend to get this unit if Docga done! I'm going for a Hound from hell type feel so basically dark red.... Fingers crossed they are done by Sunday night.


----------



## Nordicus

Relise said:


> Fingers crossed they are done by Sunday night.


Fingers are crossed. Now get ta work!


----------



## Relise

Yes sir 😄😄. Base coat and 2 coats of shade are done. Just having lunch whilst the last coat dries ....


----------



## scscofield

Going have to take a pass this month.


----------



## Tawa

Afternoon guys,

I'll be closing this thread off on Wednesday 3rd September and the September thread will be opened up on Monday 1st.


----------



## scscofield

Hmm maybe I won't take a pass then, I could probably get something by then


----------



## Tawa

scscofield said:


> Hmm maybe I won't take a pass then, I could probably get something by then


----------



## scscofield

All depends on what the wife thinks I should be doing Mon-Wen


----------



## Tawa

Painting miniatures and keeping out from under her feet? :good:


----------



## Relise

After a good days painting my Docga are done 😄










They just need varnishing which I'll do tomorrow if it's dry. I'll also try and get a better photo as this one is with my phone with very bad lighting!!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Even though I'm happy with how these turned out i still hate these models. Not because they are bad sculpts but because they have so many goddamned pieces.


----------



## Iraqiel

Progress towards my apocalypse formation, and fittingly a number of entries towards this challenge - Five heavy weapon squads - though admittedly on one wound each and not yet based. I don't have the bits for ammo bearers currently, but I'll revisit these models after seeing what ebay and @bitsandkits can offer.


----------



## Tawa

Just over 24hrs to go on this thread guys


----------



## DaisyDuke

Managed to get finished so no real life card.















Will have more pics in my plog


----------



## Tawa

That's your lot for August guys! 

Thread Closed.


----------

